# sabiki rods



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys, im looking at making the plunge in to live baiting in the brine and have been looking in to sabiki rods and was wondering if there is much point in spending a few extra dollars on a good brand name one or if a cheap pelagic ebay one will be fine?


----------

